# 650 heads vs 750 heads



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

Are 650 heads and 750 heads the same and can you run one on the other and vise versa


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just talk to a friend at Kawi and they'll work


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

you may be able to go to bikebandit.com and compare the two. see if they have the same part number.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

build you a 840....lol


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I was thinking about going that direction. big crank, big pistons, badazz cam, done up heads, and break everythging else. lol


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

650i heads are the same. 650 sra are not. All of them(650 & 700,650i,750,kfx700) use the same components.


----------

